# Just got a Pigeon!



## abuzar1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi guys I'm new here. I've always wanted a pigeon. So once I saw an ad on craigslist with someone having a free pigeon I got it. The thing is the guy said he rescued the bird so it's a wild bird. It's been in captivity for about three years. The person I got it from said he tried releasing him in the wild but he wouldn't leave from his house and he took the bird back in because he was afraid the hawks would get him.

Now that I have him he seems nice enough. He tries to bite me once in a while, but generally isn't that bad. I think he is a male, is there are way to tell? Also where can I get female so I can make more pigeons? lol  One last question, can I give him feed meant for parakeets?

Sorry for the long post. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for looking lol.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Abuzar1, 

Congratulations on your new pigeon! If you would tell us where you live, we could help you out with finding a mate for your wonderful new friend. There is one thing that I would like to remind you though. Any babies that you have at the location that you are in now will all be homed there.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hello Abuzar 1

Welcome to Pigeon talk and congratulations on getting a pet pigeon. Your bird is no longer wild and he wouldn't be able to find food if you were to let him out now. He has become a tame pet. Parakeet seed isn't enough nutrition for him. You can get dove mix at most pet stores and most feed stores have Pigeon mix which is the best seed mix for him He will also need grit, but not the fine kind that is for smaller birds. If you read some of the stickies in the So I Found a Pigeon link on the first page you will find some of the ways to care for him. Others will be along to help you as well.

Margaret


----------



## abuzar1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response!

I live in orlando, fl. It's Ok I don't plan on moving for a long time so if they are homed here that's fine.

EDIT: I would like to say I'm completely new to this. All the birds I've raised before are my 14 chickens. I'm guessing those are completely different from raising Pigeons.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey there.. COngratz!! I know what it feels lyke when u get ur first one!!
About females, i think u shud wait atleast a month otherwise u'll have 2 more pigeons in a little tyme!! lol  

He bites u cuz he is defending his territory and sees u as an invader..!
I have attached a document by Mr.Frank Mosca, its about pigeon care, so should help u out..

tc,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

PLEASE visit our RESOURCES section in the DAILY forum. You will find several threads on taking care of pet pigeons as well as homing pigeons. A little preventive care goes a long way.


----------



## abuzar1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Asalam Alaikum Hamza, I am from Hyderabad. Nice to see another Pakistani on here.

BTW I don't really mind having more pigeons so I'll try to get a female as soon as I can.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to PT talk with your new pigeon, this is the place where people have the knowledge, stories and facts on how to enjoy life with your pigeon! Looking forward to pictures, if you have some! Poke around on this site it is a wealth of information!


----------



## abuzar1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah actually I just got my camera back. I think he might be sleeping right now so I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

abuzar1 said:


> Asalam Alaikum Hamza, I am from Hyderabad. Nice to see another Pakistani on here.


Same here man!!
IM in KArachi..

And its better if u take care of it for a month and then get a female.. Females r easy to find.. Ive been to hyderabad and just came back sunday! Go to the birds market altho im not sure where it is cuz ive never been there but i know its there!!


tc,
-hamza


----------



## abuzar1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I'm from Hyderabad but I live in Orlando right now. I think I'll take your advice and see how it works out.


----------

